# Running/Walking & Thighs



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

Will running/walking/jogging a few miles every day make your thighs bulkier at all? Thanks!


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 2, 2006)

Probably not. If you were sprinting, then your legs would get bigger, but jogging shouldn't make a huge difference. But you'll definitely tone up, which is a good thing.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x20Deepx* 
_Probably not. If you were sprinting, then your legs would get bigger, but jogging shouldn't make a huge difference. But you'll definitely tone up, which is a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  Jogging makes you lose weight everywhere.


----------



## Bunny77 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've heard that too much running (like marathon to half-marathon level) can bulk up your thighs... but if you combine it with a good walking regimen, that will help elongate the thighs.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope..running marathons and such (which I have and still do) won't bulk up your thighs at all...quite the contrary...ideally,one should be at a relatively light weight to run long distances because of the strain on the joints...the heavier you are, the more pounding your joints (esp your knees) take.

The only way you can bulk up your thighs (which, IMHO, I think buff quads look great on women...very athletic...and you're not a guy so they can't get THAT big unless you're on steroids) is with weight training...


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's a really small percentage of women that can even bulk up... it's like 6%... I imagine any bulking would be more like defining muscle and toning... which looks pretty sexy.


----------

